# reset bios hp pavilion



## mbazo (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how can I reset the bios of my hp pavilion dv6000? 

I'm having problems with my laptop. It does not start, did not show the hp logo screen. When i push the power button, it just turn on all the leds but then nothing happens.

Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Page 131 of the PDF service manual here> http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01035677.pdf


----------

